# New picture of baby goat.



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm having a hard time getting her pictures uploaded into photobucket but here is one new picture of her.










She still doesn't have a name. If anyone has a suggestion I'm open but I like names that mean something. A few of my goats names are Nara, Odessa, Benoi, Lucia, Tequilla Rose, Amada, Delmara, Bardo, Azule.......


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is another picture of little girl.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm terrible with names. I named two of my kids after dogs (SHHH! my wife doesn't know that) and let the kids name the dogs. lol Pretty goat though. Wish I could have a couple where I live.


----------



## litter mates (Jun 5, 2007)

what a cute little thing. hope everything goes well for the little cutie. are they hard to take care of???


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

awh she is too cute!! i just wanna snuggle the little thing. i think muffin would suit her as a name i dunno why but i think it would suit her.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

what a cutie......... I guess she's doing alright health wise I remember you saying they were real sensetive!!!!!! As for names I'm not good with names lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well thanks for nothing guys LOL LOL. I guess I will have to go searching for a name. Yes she is doing really well. No they are not hard to care for it is finding good fencing that is the biggest problem. I buy them tubs of a mineral and vitamin supplement and then of course plenty of hay and water. I also give my guys a pellet feed in the winter so they don't loose weight.


----------



## Dozer'sMomma (Jan 27, 2008)

awww i always want a goat. =)


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Awwww......

What a pretty baby.


----------

